# Help with Epson Stylus color 777

## ckwall

I have just installed Gentoo, and have tried to get my printer working (Epson Stylus Color 777) I have tried both PDQ and CUPS. I dont need the full funtionality of cups, and would just assume use PDQ. 

I did the following steps:

# emerge net-print/pdq

# xpdq

I did each of the steps in the wizard. But I get no response to printing. The print dialogue box that comes up when I hit print does not have my printer listed in it. Did I miss something?

----------

## gsfgf

Do you have a filter installed that converts the postscript docs to the printer's language?  You need a filter unless you printre is postscript or RAW.  I use turboprint( www.turboprint.de ).  Its an easy to use commercial filter with support for huge number of printers.  It has a free (300dpi) mode.  I use it with my Canon S300.  If this doesn't work i can post detailed instructions for CUPS,. I don't use pdq

----------

## ckwall

Please post detailed istructions to cups for Gentoo. we just decided to use this option for our printers at the office. We have them on windows nt servers.

----------

## ckwall

OK, I downloaded the TurboPrint that you sugested. I ran set up for both cups and lrp(ng). I am still not printing. I know that there is something that I have missed in set up. When I am prompted to print a test page, my Konsole gives me the message:

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

lp: unable to print file: server-error-service-unavailable

or

lpr: unable to print file: server-error-service-unavailable

lpr: unable to print file: server-error-service-unavailable

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

 Can you plese help? 

In set up I have selected to use both lp0 and lp1. both give  me the same results.

----------

## gsfgf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4157&highlight=

----------

## ckwall

Just in case anyone is reading through here looking for help:

I have not yet tried this. I do not have access to my kernel at this computer. 

I seem to remember that I did not have this included in my kernel:

"Make sure "Parallel printer support" (under Character Devices) is on."

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4359&highlight=epson+stulus+color+colour

----------

## FINITE

I think you have to enable paralell port support first and then under character devices you should have the option printer support.

----------

## ckwall

I did not have that enable in my kernel, but it did not seem to make a difference. It is looking for /dev/lp0, which does not exist.

----------

## JefP@@

k, this should help you to get it working

first recheck your kernel, because there's the main problem

open your kernel configuration

enter section "Parallel Port Support"

enable Parallel port support

enable PC-style hardware

enable IEEE 1284 transfer modes

afterwards enter section "Character devices"

enable "Parallel printer support"

recompile your kernel & reboot (with the new compiled kernel  :Razz: )

then do a "dmesg | grep parport"

this should output something  :Wink:  Here's an example of what it should display 

```
parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

parport0: Printer, Brother HL-1050 series

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

if your printer is attached & is turned on, it should display Epson Stylus Color 777 somewhere along the way

Hope you get that figured out ...

Then the actual installation of you printer should go quite easy

your printer needs the ijs interface support of ghostscript ... 

run a "gs -h" on your system, it should display all the devices gs knows, and the list should contain ijs ...

if this is not the case recompile ghostscript with --with-ijs option turned on (I think if you emerge ghostscript with the portage system, it's included, but check it anyway, to make sure)

then you should download the right ppd file for your printer (this will be used with cups)

I believe this is the right link http://www.linuxprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.cgi?driver=gimp-print-ijs&printer=464242&.submit=Generate+PPD+file

save it to a file called Epson-Stylus_Color_777-gimp-print-ijs-ppd.ppd .

put it in /usr/share/cups/model

enter /etc/init.d

type "./cupsd restart"

then you should open a browser, and connect to your cups daemon, or use kde control center (I used it) 

Install a new printer, using the driver you've just installed (this should be trivial)

print a test page ... 

That's all ... 

Grtz

----------

## ckwall

that all worked. Thank you very much.

----------

